# Fuente doble variable y protegida de 0V a 30V, 8 Amper



## elaficionado (Dic 13, 2008)

Fuente doble variable y protegida de 0V a 30V, 8 Amperios

Componentes:
T1 - Transformador con primario adecuado para la red eléctrica (110 o 220V) y secundario de 
15+15 para 2A. 
IC1 - Circuito Integrado LM317 (ECG956)
IC2 - Circuito Integrado LM337T (ECG957)
Q1 - Transistor TIP3055
Q2 - Transistor TIP2955
Q3 - Transistor BC548 o similar
Q4 - Transistor BC558 o similar
D1 al D4 - Diodos 1N5404 ó 1N5804 
D5 y D6 - LEDs 
D7 al D14 - 1N4004
C1 y C2 - Condensadores electrolíticos 4700uF 35V 
C3 al C6 - Condensadores de 0.1uF (100nF) 50V 
C7 Y C8 - Condensadores electrolíticos 10uF 25V
R1 y R2 - Resistencias de 1000 ohms 1 W
R3 y R4 - Resistencias de 180 ohms 1/2W
R5 y R6 - Resistencias de 0.5 ohm 5W 
R7 y R8 - Resistencias de 470 Kohms 1/2W
R9 y R10 - Resistencias de 0.680 ohm 5W
R12 y R13 - Resistencias de 1000 ohms 1/2W
P1 y P2 - Potenciómetros de 2200 ohms

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jenrique (Dic 13, 2008)

100% comprobado que ahi si sale el voltaje regulado?


----------



## Catman9139 (Dic 13, 2008)

que onda   broters  pue smuchas  gracias por  los  datos  no me  canso de  decirlo que guena  onda
pue s todavia  no  desperdicio  mi  placa,  de cobre  jeje, asi  que mejor hare  esta  fuente 
pero  me  surgen  nuevas  dudas,  jejejeje,  sorry  que sea  tan  pregutnon  pero creo  que en eso  se  basa  la ciencia  tambien en las  dudas vbea?,   puees primero
1) Debere  utilizar los mismos  disipadro  que pensaba  utilizar , que mostrare en las  imagenes?

2) Como  podria  pedir el puente  integrado de esos 4  diodos, podira  ser puente integrado de 2A?'

3) por que los  diodos leds, estan antes de los  reguladores, se usan como indicadores?, por que 
en caso de  averia, suponiendo el caso, que alguno de los  trnasistores o  reguladores  estuviera  dañado los leds seguirian encendidos?

4)los condensadores c3 al c6 son de  ceramica?, pudieran serlos c104? o como que de  50v?,  asi los pido?

5)Las resistencias de  0.680ohms a 5W y los Pots de 2200ohms son valores comerciales?


bueno  disculpen que alguans  preguntas  sean tan  tontitas,  pero es que la  verdad  no soy muy conocedor de esto, pero ya  me empiza  a gustar  la carrera,  soy novato  muchisimas  graicas broters
graicsa "elaficionado"  gracias jenrique,  y  a  todos  los que hacen posible este  foro
 bye  cuidense
eespero respuestas


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 13, 2008)

Hola.
El condensador lo pides 0.1 microfaradio de 50V ó más voltios, 104 es lo mismo.
El potenciómetro 2200 existe, pero puedes pedir de 2000 y cambias las resistencia de 180 por 150.
La resistencia es 0.68 ohm 5W, es comercial, pero si no encuentras ese valor pide cualquier valor mayor, pero menor a 1 ohm.
Sobre el puente de diodos pide un puente de diodos de 2A ó 3A a 50V ó más.
El circuito no tiene indicador de cortocircuito (solo el humo y el olor será un buen indocador).
Te voy a buscar un circuito indicador de corto circuito, que hay aquí en el foro.
Acerca de los disipadores, no se que decirte, pero usa los más grandes (por si acaso).
Te sugiero que cambies los BC548 por el BD135 y el BC558 por el BD136.

Mira aquí: Fuente regulable +/-1.2V a +/-30V y 5A a 7A (maximo)
sigue el tema, encontrarás un circuito indicador de cortos circuito, en los archivos adjuntos.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Catman9139 (Dic 14, 2008)

hola  entonces elaficionado  ,  como  vez?'  los  grandes  quedaran  bien o sea los del link en loscuales puedo poner los dos reguladores en uno y dos tips  en el otro?,   o  con los que puse de la imagen, que son uno para cada elemento como ves?
seria bueno poner los  grandes de a luminio  como dices electroaficionado verdad, bueno  pues  ya  vere
bye  que eseten  chido


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 14, 2008)

Yo pondria los grandes, un regulador y un transistor por cada uno.
Asi repartis mejor el calor por unidad de area.
Sino los transistores en uno grande y los reguladores con uno chiquito cada uno. Para ahorrar espacio.

Saludos.


----------



## jenrique (Dic 15, 2008)

Hasta cuanta corriente resiste esos transistores y esos reguladores sin disipadores? y lo mismo pero con los triacs tic226d?

Saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 16, 2008)

Eso depende de la caida de voltaje en el componente.
Si tenes una caida de 30V ya con 1 ampere tenes 30W... No es poco calor.


----------



## Catman9139 (Dic 17, 2008)

hola hola  broters  de nuevo aqui  dando  lata,  no me he  atrevido a armar mi fuente, por que he conseguido los puentes integrados, para mis fuentes, a por pienso poner dos en una, que les parece?,  y mi  duda es que el puente integrado trae 4 simbolos los  dos que  son de la alterna del transformador, pero un negativo y un positivo que no se si sean asi?
el negativo , donde  se  juntan las partes negativas de los diodos?
y donde  se juntan las partes positivas  de los diodos es donde esta el  signo positivo?, a ver si agrego una imagen para que se me entienda, 
y otra duda es de que  si estos disipadores para tres elementos si quedaran bien, aunke  me  va a ser dificil distribuir aqui mis componentes, pero bueno ya vere, o estaria mejor que  cada  componente  tenga su dispador?


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 17, 2008)

Lo del puente esta bien.

En el + sale el positivo y en el - el negativo.

Si tenes problema de espacio usa los mas chiquitos para los reguladores que estan menos exigidos en corriente. Si se calientan los agrandas.

No subas las imagenes más veces de lo que es realmente necesario, alargas el hilo al cuete.

Saludos.


----------



## Catman9139 (Dic 17, 2008)

Hola,  pues cómo  ven?, quiero  cargarle  éstas dos  fuentes a un transformador de 36volts a 2 Ampers,  aguantará el transformador? (a continuación las  imagenes), y bueno otra  duda es  tambien ay una de las  fuentes que puse la imagen (que por cierto me paso elaficionado, gracias a elaficionado)  tiene un capacitor de 10uF a 35 V, afectará en algo a la fuente que ponga un capacitor de 10uF a 50 volts?, por que ahí entre mis  chacharitas ya tengo  uno de 50 volts,  tambien pongo el enlace: como obtener torque con bajas rpm
por que ahi dice que el capacitor de 1uF debe ser de tantalio,  asi  lo pido?,  bueno gracias  por todo y disculpen que pregunte tantas tonterias,  a por cierto, el esquemático lo hice en PCB WIzard dos entendible, pero lo que no se es como simularlo, solo se como pasarlo  a PCB ,  bueno mas o menos.

Ah, ok  sorry  por lo de las imágenes,  bueno  creo que  mi  pregunta del puente integrado no fue específica, lo que quise decir es que si es cómo viene en la imagen que puse, por que  ahí, las terminales negativas de los diodos D3 y D4, son  la terminal positiva del integrado, y las terminales positivas de los diodos D1 y D2 coinciden con la terminal negativa del puente integrado,  será  que mi imagen esta mal, y las terminales negativas de los diodos D3 y D4 son la terminal negativa del puente integrado y así las terminales positivas de los diodos D1y D2 serán la terminal positiva del puente rectificador ?



			
				elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> El condensador lo pides 0.1 microfaradio de 50V ó más voltios, 104 es lo mismo.
> El potenciómetro 2200 existe, pero puedes pedir de 2000 y cambias las resistencia de 180 por 150.
> La resistencia es 0.68 ohm 5W, es comercial, pero si no encuentras ese valor pide cualquier valor mayor, pero menor a 1 ohm.
> ...



Hola, al final me sugieres que cambie los transistores BC por los BD,  es  solo sugerencia, o sea que si quiero asi los puedo dejar?


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 22, 2008)

Hola.
Como me basé en los componentes existentes de la fuente original, y después de verlo con calma, me pareció mas apropido cambiar dicho transisrores.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## victor ortiz (Ene 14, 2009)

si deseo contruir esta fuente variando los valores de los elementos para obtener 4 amperios que diodo puedo utilizar para la proteccion del corto y si alguien me puede explicar exactamente como funciona esa proteccion que no la entiendo 

muchas gracias


----------



## Cacho (Jun 17, 2009)

Ahora sí vamos bien con los diodos benditos. Sólo tené cuidado con el puente rectificador, que está conectado al revés. Revisalo.

Te dejo una imagen de un regulador (usé un 7805, pero el 317 se conecta igual) con un transistor actuando como reforzador. En la rama negativa se usa un NPN conectado de manera similar, y en el caso de los 6A que pretendés lograr podés usar un par TIP2955/3055 o TIP35/36. Quizá un par MJE2955/3055 o un TIP41/42 funcionen bien también, chequeá el datasheet si vas por cualquiera de esas opciones. Se me hace más simple que poner cuatro reguladores, pero vos verás qué te gusta más.
Eso sí, acordate de poner disipadores cualquiera sea la configuración que uses.

Está también dibujado un LED como me parece que lo querés conectar para detectar si el fusible está cortado.
De querer hacerlo así, te dejo una inquietud: Cuando se corta el fusible, ¿por dónde circula la corriente necesaria para encender el LED?  

Lo del estañado no es algo imprescindible. De querer reforzar pistas, hacelo con las que llevarán más corriente: las demás no lo necesitan. De todas formas, si vas a diseñar el impreso vos mismo, con solo hacer pistas suficientemente anchas ya vas bien.

Saludos


----------



## Ledom (Jun 17, 2009)

No entendí bien cómo evitaría el TIP41/42 que mi regulador se quemara, pues el regulador solo aguanta 1.5Amps y yo le estaré metiendo 5. Por eso había puesto la configuración en paralelo de los reguladores, pero se ve mucho más fácil ponerle el TIP, sin embargo no entiendo como es que funciona. Podrás explicarme bien? 
Y el LED, al estar en paralelo, prendería sólo si el fusible estuviera roto, según mi entender, es correcto?


----------



## Cacho (Jun 17, 2009)

Cómo funciona el transistorcito...
Imaginá primero que no hay ningún transistor. Toda la corriente que sale por Vout, necesariamente entra por Vin (¿de dónde si no?). 

Ahora ponemos el PNP como se ve en el dibujo, con la resistencia entre E y B. Cuando circula corriente por la entrada del regulador, se da una caída en la resistencia. Cuando esa caída alcanza el valor necesario para hacer conducir el transistor (Vbe=0,6 a 0,7V), simplemente aparece corriente en el colector y se suma a la del regulador.

Supongamos que la resistencia fuera de 1Ω. Entonces, cuando la corriente que circule por ella (y entre por Vin al regulador) sea de 600/700mA, la caída será de 0,6/0,7V (esa caída es Vbe), con lo que el transistor ya se cerrará y dejará pasar corriente. Si sube el consumo será el transistor el aue la entregue, y seguirá entregando corriente hasta que se exceda el máximo y se queme. Por eso es que el transistor deberá ser más o menos potente y un par TIP35/36 (o un TIP2955/3055) pueden darte buen resultado. 

Quizá algún par más chico de transistores también sea apto. Habrá que consultar el datasheet.

El LED está bien pensado, pero repito la misma pregunta de antes: Si se abre el fusible, ¿hacia dónde circula la corriente que encendería el LED? No tiene masa ese circuito.

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 17, 2009)

Hola Ledom.
Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/137872/
allí hay una fuente de mayor corriente, creo que es como la que deseas hacer.

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Ledom (Jun 18, 2009)

Combinando todo lo visto en el foro, la explicación del booster de Cacho y el ejemplo de la otra fuente de elaficionado llegué a esta solución, ocupando sólo un 3x7 para regular voltaje, un Tip 3XC para hacer el booster para la corriente y un Tip3XC para hacer la protección contra corto (en la imagen encerré esta parte en un cuadro rojo porque tengo duda si la resistencia de 10Ω que puse es suficiente tanto para el booster como para la protección), además de sus respectivos diodos (1N4001 están bien?) en el regulador y sus fusibles. Creo que quedó bastante bien, ahora con su ayuda (aprobación   ) empezaré a construirla. De todo corazón les agradezco su paciencia y apoyo. En cuanto quede y esté funcionando subiré unas fotos, la PCB y el diagrama de conexión para ayudar a toda persona interesada. GRACIAS!


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 18, 2009)

Hola.
Conecta el transistor con se muestra en la figura, dentro del marco azul. La resistencia en el marco amarillo se calcula según la fórmula que está en amarillo.

Suerte. 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 18, 2009)

La otra resistencia (R3) se calcula según la ß de Q2 como se explica aquí


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 18, 2009)

Hola.
Aquí tienes más opciones.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Ledom (Jun 18, 2009)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> La otra resistencia (R3) se calcula según la ß de Q2 como se explica aquí



Supongo que te referías a esta fórmula: R1=Vbeq1/(Ireg-Iq1*Bq1) 
pues bien, no entendí mucho la fórmula pero estará bien esto?: R= .7/(5-5*.7) = .46

Eso signifca que necesito una resistencia de .46? Creo que no entendí



			
				elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> La resistencia en el marco amarillo se calcula según la fórmula que está en amarillo



La resistencia de protección contra corto, según la fórmula sería R=0.7v/5amps= .14 ohms? 

La resistencia más pequeña que hay es de 1 ohm no? Creo que soy medio piedra, 0 de 2


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 19, 2009)

Hola.
Si hay resistencias menores de 1 ohm.
Si no encuentras puedes poner 2 resistencias 2.7 ohm en paralelo. (no te olvides de calcular la potencia de la resistencia, y usa la potencia calculada por 2. Es decir, si en el cálculo de la potencia te da 1W, debes usa 2W).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Ledom (Jun 19, 2009)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> no te olvides de calcular la potencia de la resistencia, y usa la potencia calculada por 2



P= R*I^2 = (.14 * 25)= 3.5W --> una de 5 watt o de 6 me serviría verdad? 
Las otras resistencias las he comprado de .5W, debería también cambiarlas o el valor que ya tengo me aguantaría?


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 19, 2009)

Ledom dijo:
			
		

> esta fórmula: R1=Vbeq1/(Ireg-Iq1*Bq1)
> pues bien, no entendí mucho la fórmula pero estará bien esto?: R= .7/(5-5*.7) = .46


Esta bien, siempre y cuando la corriente del regulador sea 5A y la corriente del transitor de paso tambien sea 5A y su ß sea solamente 0.7. Me parece que tu regulador es demasiado bueno, y tu transitor de paso una cagada.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 19, 2009)

Hola.
Las resistencia de menos o iguales a   0.25 W usa 0.5W.
Las resistencia de menos o iguales a 0.125 W usa 0.25W.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Ledom (Jun 21, 2009)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> Ledom dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, mi transformador da 48v a 5amps, el par de transistor que uso es el TIP35C/36C. Entonces sí están bien mis cálculos? Porque estoy viendo cómo hacer, con resistencias en paralelo, una resistencia de .46ohms


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 21, 2009)

Hola.
Usa una de 0.5 ohm.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Ledom (Jun 21, 2009)

Gracias, usare entonces 2 de 1ohm en paralelo 

edit:

En la página de Steren, encontré una resistencia de alambre de .47ohm a 5watts jejeje, supongo que esa me servirá

Entonces tengo 2 resistencias pequeñas que usar, la de .47 a 5 para R3, y la de .14 a 5 para el circuito de protección no? La otra resistencia de 120 a 5 estará bien también?

Mira lo encontrado: Resistencias a 5Watts


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 21, 2009)

Ledom dijo:
			
		

> Entonces sí están bien mis cálculos?


Ireg es la del LM317 en este caso, ponele 0,5A
Beta del transitor TIP35, busca en el datasheet, seguro no es 0,7.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 21, 2009)

Hola.
La resistencia de 120 ohm , puede ser de 0.25 ó 0.5W.
 Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Ledom (Jun 22, 2009)

Entonces, para (en tu diagrama R1, en el mio R3) R1 necesito 6.8ohms a 5w, y para RSC .8/5 = .16 ohms a 5w. La resistencia más chica que encuentro es de .22 ohm a 5 y para la de 6.8 solo encuentro de 5.6.

Sin embargo, para la de 6.8 puedo usar en paralelo una de 22 y una de 10 ohms (1/r1)+(1/r2)=1/r --> r=6.875
y por la misma fórmula, usando 2 resistencas de .35 obtengo r=0.175
Ambas resistencias a 5w, afectaran mucho esos decimales? jeje


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 22, 2009)

Hola.
No te hagas problemas con los valores, no tienen que ser exactos, los cálculos nos dan aproximaciones con las que podemos trabajar. Como puedes ver en algunas fórmulas se usa 0.6V, en otras 0.7V y como en ésta 0.8V. En conclusión usa el valor que te parezca mejor (con la práctica encontrarás cual es el mejor valor a usar).
Si pones 5.6 ohmios no habrá problemas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Ledom (Jun 23, 2009)

Supuse que no debía ser tan exacto jejeje, muchas gracias.

Por cierto, una preguntilla extra. El transformador que tengo, se alimenta con 2 cables en el primario y tiene tab central, osea masa. El primario lo conecto a la toma de 127v de casa, sin embargo en mi casa tengo tierra física, por lo tanto los todos los contactos tienen su fase, su neutro y su tierra. Si yo uniera la tierra física con la masa del tab, serviría de algo? Digamos para desviar alguna descarga (que en sí para eso es la tierra física no?)


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 23, 2009)

Hola.
Dices que el primario de tu transformador tiene toma central, eso queire decir que tu primario es para dos voltajes de entrada, por ejemplo, hay transformadores en cuyo primario hay una toma central, es para 220V (de ambos extremos)  y 110V (de la toma central a una de los lados del primario).

Mejor no conectes la toma central a nada. Verifica el voltaje de salida de tu transformador usando los extremos del primario (sin conectar la toma central).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Ledom (Jun 23, 2009)

No, creo que me expresé mal. Mi Trafo tiene 2 cables de un lado y 3 del otro. Conecto los 2 cables a la alimentación casera, conecto, del otro lado, 1 al positivo del puente de diodos, otro al negativo y el sobrante lo considero GND del circuito. Por eso preguntaba, en mi casa tenemos tierra física, por lo tanto tengo contacto polarizados (Fase, Neutro y Tierra) y para el transformador ocupo fase y neutro, pero no sé si se pueda o se deba juntar el GND de mi circuito con la Tierra física que tengo. Espero haberme explicado correctamente.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 23, 2009)

Hola.
La no lo conectas a la tierra de casa.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 24, 2009)

Ledom dijo:
			
		

> No, creo que me expresé mal. Mi transformador tiene 2 cables de un lado y 3 del otro. Conecto los 2 cables a la alimentación casera, conecto, del otro lado, 1 al positivo del puente de diodos, otro al negativo y el sobrante lo considero GND del circuito. Por eso preguntaba, en mi casa tenemos tierra física, por lo tanto tengo contacto polarizados (Fase, Neutro y Tierra) y para el transformador ocupo fase y neutro, pero no sé si se pueda o se deba juntar el GND de mi circuito con la Tierra física que tengo. Espero haberme explicado correctamente.



Entonces tu transformador tiene el primario "normal" y el secundario "con punto medio", y estas haciendo una fuente de doble polaridad (con tensiones + y - a la salida)...no es así?

Lo que se debe hacer, *por un tema de seguridad*, es conectar la GND de tu fuente (el punto medio del secundario) a la puesta a tierra de tu casa, usando el tercer terminal del "enchufe" de la pared. Los beneficios reales de esto depende de como esté montada la fuente que estas haciendo. Si estas usando un gabinete metálico, tenes que conectar a Tierra, en un único punto, el gabinete, el cable verde-amarillo que va a la puesta a tierra y el GND de tu fuente. De esa forma se descarga a tierra cualquier corriente peligrosa que pueda generarse si algun conductor de tensión de línea interno al gabinete toca el metal del mismo, o si se produce una falla en el transformador de la fuente y se cortocircuitan el primario y el secundario.

Este tipo de conexionado es obligatorio en todo equipo electrónico/electrico en un gabinete metálico, ya que es una muy buena medida de seguridad para el operador del mismo y minimiza el riesgo de alguien pueda sufrir una electrocución.

Pero claro, como este es un mundo de compromisos, bajo ciertas condiciones esta conexión puede traer problemas eléctricos a los equipos alimentados, tales como lazos de masa, zumbidos y esas cosas, sobre todo si es para equipos de audio...pero todo puede arreglarse mas o menos bien para reducir estos problemas.

Saludos!


----------



## Ledom (Jun 24, 2009)

Ok ok, entendido. La fuente será usada para una mesa de laboratorio, para conectar motores pequeños, zumbadores, en fin, para proyectos escolares, pero sí tenía la duda de qué hacer con la tierra del la toma de pared y el GND del circuito. Muchas gracias! Ya estoy próximo a terminar la fuente, en cuando acabe subo fotos, y en cuanto la monte también jejeje

Si, tened cuidado con eso, lo que pasa es que lo ocupaba así para no hacer tanta maraña de cables, y como el puente que estoy usando en el PCB no viene, tuve que hacerlo yo y poner las conexiónes de acuerdo a mi integrado. Solo fíjate bien en el datasheet de tu puente como va conectado o si lo haces tu, rótalo.

He estado trabajando en la fuente pues tengo que hacer 23 de todas las que he posteado jejeje, pero he tenido un problema. El último capacitor de la fuente (C5 y C6) lo puse de 10uf/50v electrolítico en lugar de uno de 1uf/50v de tantalio. Regule las 2 partes de la fuente a 12V y conecté un motor a las salidas, entre la salida positiva y la negativa para tener 24v. El motor es de gran Amperaje, pero como lo compré en las chacharas no sé sus especificaciones.

El punto es que lo conecté y con un ligero empujon en el eje empezó a girar. Oi que se empezó a acelerar a bastante velocidad, se oía un zumbido, y en menos de 30s reventó el capacitor antes mencionado de la parte negativa (C6) y la resistencia de 120 Ohms a .5 Watts de la parte positiva (R1) se empezó a quemar. Conecté el motor brincandome los fusibles de las salidas (F1 y F2). Alguien podría ayudarme a explicarme si lo que pasó fue que el motor exigió más corriente de la que daba la fuente y por eso reventó el capacitor y dañó los demás elementos o qué fue lo ocurrido aquí que estuvo raro?


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 16, 2009)

¡Tanta fuente para un motor! Bueno, ponele un par de diodos a la salida:
----- +
^
----- 0
^
----- -


----------



## Ledom (Jul 16, 2009)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> ¡Tanta fuente para un motor! Bueno, ponele un par de diodos a la salida:



Jajajaja, no, es para una mesa de laboratorio, solo que quiero probar la fuente con carga por un largo tiempo para ver cuánto se calienta y su funcionamiento y no se me ocurrió una mejor idea que un motor. Pero no sé si estuvo bien lo que hice de poner la mitad del voltaje que le suministré al motor con la parte positiva y con la negativa la otra parte.
Los diodos que me comentas serían colocándolos en dirección de la salida no? Con un 4004 sería suficiente o estaría excedido? Gracias!


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 17, 2009)

El diodo actúa solo al desconectar la carga inductiva, como motor o solenoide. Si lo pones al revés haces un corto.


----------



## Ledom (Jul 17, 2009)

Ok lo probaré, pero entonces porqué exploto el capacitor? Dejo los electrolíticos al final o los cambio por tantalio? Retomando el problema anterior que tuve y que me explotó un capacitor, chequé mis conexiones y verifiqué que todo funcionara adecuadamente. Probé primero con un motor pequeño y sólo en la parte positiva, a 12v, todo funcionó de maravilla por 1 hora contínua. El LM317 subió su temperatura hasta 60º y no hubo mayor problema.

Proseguí a conectar el motor robusto, empezando por 12v. En cuanto energicé la fuente el motor empezó su funcionamiento, esta vez sin mayor complicación que el zumbido que genera. Sin embargo, cuanto tomé la temperatura de los componentes, el LM317 estaba igual, como a los 60º, pero un TIP35 de la parte de protección subió su temperatura hasta 115º (con disipador) Creo que es una temperatura demasiado alta y me gustaría saber si es normal o alguna sugerencia que tengan del por qué tuve tanta temperatura en el momento. El TIP35 en cuestión es el que va conectado a la salida. Sugerencias y comentarios? Gracias!


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 23, 2009)

Hola.

La conexión dentro del marco azul es la correcta.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Ledom (Jul 24, 2009)

Perfecto, me daré a la tarea de voltear el Q3 y el Q4 en las fuentes y a probarlas. Si está bien el tipo de tip para cada parte de la fuente? Me refiero a que la parte positiva lleva PNp y la parte negativa NPN? Muchas gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 24, 2009)

Hola.

TIP35C es NPN


TIP36C es PNP 

Los tros transistores pueden ser:
MJE200 NPN o equivalente
2N6049 PNP o equivalente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Ledom (Jul 24, 2009)

cierto cierto perdon, error mio, al ver el datasheet los confundí por anotar pnpnpn y ya no sabía cuál era cual. Pero tienes toda la razón, 36=PNP 35NPN, 36 va en lo positivo, 35 en lo negativo. ahora solo tendré que puentear el colector y el emisor de los que conecté al revés :S  MUCHAS GRACIAS!


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 24, 2009)

Hola.

Usa el 2N3054A en lugar del MJE200

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Ledom (Jul 24, 2009)

Son mejores que los TIP35C/36C? Es que esos ya los tengo  Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 24, 2009)

Hola.
Esos transistores TIP35C/36C son de potencia.
Lo que te quiero decir es, que tú estás usando 2 transistores TIP35C, y 2 transistores TIP36C, para cada regulador.
Lo que te sugiero es que uses el TIP35C junto con el 2N3054A (en lugar del segundo TIP35C), de manera similar que uses el TIP36C junto con el 2N6049 (en lugar del segundo TIP36C). Tal como se muestra en el gráfico anterior. Ya que no es necesario usar transistores de potencia como limitador de corriente. Pero si deseas usar los TIP35C/36C no hay problema.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 27, 2009)

Ledom dijo:
			
		

> cierto cierto perdon, error mio, al ver el datasheet los confundí por anotar pnpnpn y ya no sabía cuál era cual. Pero tienes toda la razón, 36=PNP 35NPN, 36 va en lo positivo, 35 en lo negativo. ahora solo tendré que puentear el colector y el emisor de los que conecté al revés :S  MUCHAS GRACIAS!



A ver Ledom y elaficionado,
Las correcciones indicadas en el post de elaficionado referente a la conexión de los TRs es muy acertada. Sin embargo, en el post 365 de este hilo, en el diagrama de la fuente, tienes un error GARRAFAL y está representado en las conexiones del PUENTE-DIODOS.
Espero no lo hayas conectado como está indicado allí.
Te adjunto un diagrama de otro origen, de fuente similar, a fin de que puedas verificar ese asunto.

Saludos:


----------



## Ledom (Jul 28, 2009)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> tienes un error GARRAFAL y está representado en las conexiones del PUENTE-DIODOS.
> Espero no lo hayas conectado como está indicado allí.



Lol, ciertamente tengo ese error, sin embargo no lo conecté así. Lo había puesto así por error en el diagrama, sin embargo si lo conecté bien, además el puente que utilize trae su nomenclatura en cada uno de sus pines y así que no hay pierde jijiji. Muchas gracias!


----------



## mcrven (Jul 28, 2009)

Bien por eso chavo.


----------



## Ledom (Ago 2, 2009)

Y ahora los vuelvo a molestar... 
Hice los cambios que acertadamente elaficionado me indicó, cambié mis conexiones de los colectores y emisores que tenía mal de los TIP36C Q2 y Q3, pero como ya tenía el material, seguí usando los TIP en lugar de los transistores que me recomendó (ver post #371 y #373). Probé la fuente y funcionaba a la perfección, regulaba bien sus salidas, tanto (+) y (-), de 1.2 a 34v. Volví a conectar el motor de amperaje desconocido y funcionó bien... como por 30 segundos. Empezó a aumentar su velocidad sin motivo aparente y me di a la tarea de apagar todo. Antes que otra cosa medí la temperatura y uno de los transistores (el mismo de la vez pasada, Q3) llegó a 120ºC. Desconecté el motor y chequé el voltaje que me estaba entregando la fuente, para mi sorpresa era de 36v, moví el potenciometro para ajustar ese voltaje (fuera de rango) y empezó a quemarse la resistencia de 120ohms. Desconecté el potenciometro y éste funciona bien, sin embargo no comprendo porqué pasa esto (cambio de voltaje, temperatura en el transistor, resistencia quemada) y podemos hacer una suposición, que sea el motor, sin embargo yo intenté que esta fuente fuera a prueba de todo, incluyendo motores descompuestos. Alguna ayuda, sugerencia, comentario... o pesame?  ops: 
De antemano, muchas gracias!


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 2, 2009)

Hola.
Haz puesto los diodos de protección en los reguladores según lo indica la hoja de datos.

Ya que salió humo debes verificar que los reguladores, y trasnsistores no estén dañados.

Puedes publicar el circuito que haz armado, que el dibujo se lo más exacto al que armaste, y dime cuál es la corriente máxima que deseas obtener.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Ledom (Ago 2, 2009)

Gracias por tu pronta respuesta elaficionado. Mira, quisiera que me entragara los 5amps que el transformador "me entrega" y pues la fuente es regulada de (+)(-) 1.2 hasta (+)(-) 30v.

Donde CN2 representa la kulka donde conecto mi transformador (48v 5ams con tap central) y R1 es de 120, error de dedo. De ahí en fuera todo está tal y como lo conecté, ya revise el PCB que realicé y está bien como en el diagrama.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 2, 2009)

Hola.

Creo que necesitas estos diodos de protección, para cuando quieres alimentar un motor.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Ledom (Ago 2, 2009)

ok, con eso podría proteger al alimentar un motor diodo de gnd a la salida (antes del fusible), lo checaré, pero y lo de la temperatura del transistor podrá ser por lo mismo?


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 2, 2009)

Hola.
La temperatura depende del tamaño del disipador de calor que estás usando, tal vez debes usar un ventilador.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Ledom (Ago 2, 2009)

Pero se me hace excesiva la temperatura que alcanzó. Mañana probaré de nuevo con el motor y la mejora que me diste del diodo, pero aún así siento que algo me está faltando para que funcione al 100 y esté bien protegida 
Muchas gracias por tu ayuda, de verdad ha sido toda una salvación


----------



## Jovalo (Ago 18, 2009)

Pregunta para elaficionado
Para el caso de tu fuente modificada, que conponentes debo de cambiar si quiero una fuente de 5 A, es decir que debo de modificar aparte del transformador? Gracias de antemano

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/124327/


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 18, 2009)

Hola.
Tienes que hallar los valores de R5 y R6 para 5A.

R5=R6= 0.8V/ 5A = 0.16 ohm  8W ó más
o

R5=R6= 0.7V/ 5A = 0.14 ohm 7W ó más

Te sugiero que mires otras fuente que hay en el foro.
Por ejemplo esta fuente: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulable-1-2v-30v-5a-7a-maximo-16194/

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Jovalo (Ago 19, 2009)

Ok gracias, por el dato, por ahora creo que es todo, ya la tango casi lista, gracias una vez mas por tu respuesta pronta compañero


----------



## alien782 (Sep 8, 2010)

bueno gracias elaficionado supongo que si modifico estas R obtencre una fuente regulada verdad? muchas gracias.
y sobre el mismo se puede hacer que tanto la tension negativa como la positiva varien equitativamente con un solo potenciometro????


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 8, 2010)

Hola.

Si ya armaste la fuente sólo debes reconectar según se indica con la líneas rojas.

Para variar ambos voltajes (positivo y negativo) a la vez. debe usar un potenciómetro doble.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mariofer (Sep 11, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> Aquí está el circuito, lo he modificado más. Verifica los componentes



Hola elaficionado. Veo que reemplazaste el LED en cada rama por un par de diodos en serie? Cual es la razón? La caida de un LED puede ser 1,8 volt, es por eso o hay otro problema que no veo?


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 11, 2010)

Hola.

Esos diodo dan aprox., 1.2V y con ello podemos hacer que la salida mínima del regulador sea lo más cercano a cero voltios y no 1.25V.

Chao.
elaficionado.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mariofer (Sep 12, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Esos diodo dan aprox., 1.2V y con ello podemos hacer que la salida mínima del regulador sea lo más cercano a cero voltios y no 1.25V.




Eso lo entiendo. Lo que preguntaba es que en este circuito:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/124308/ _
 que modificaste porque habia una conexion erronea en el original, se usaba un LED para que la fuente llegue a 0 volt.

Mientras que en este otro:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/124327/ _
utilizas dos diodos en serie para lograr el mismo efecto.

A eso iba mi pregunta. Porque lo haces? Hay alguna ventaja en usar 2 diodos en serie en lugar de un LED para obtener los 0 voltios?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 12, 2010)

mariofer dijo:


> ......A eso iba mi pregunta. Porque lo haces? Hay alguna ventaja en usar 2 diodos en serie en lugar de un LED para obtener los 0 voltios?



Circuitalmente ninguna, habría que analizar el costo de 2 diodos comunes versus el de 1 LED.

Un punto a favor del LED: Poniendo el LED tienes una indicación visual de que hay tensión.


----------



## mariofer (Sep 12, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Circuitalmente ninguna, habría que analizar el costo de 2 diodos comunes versus el de 1 LED.
> 
> Un punto a favor del LED: Poniendo el LED tienes una indicación visual de que hay tensión.



Claro, pero en esa fuente aparte de los dos diodos le coloca tambien un LED, o sea que por un tema costos no es. Imaginaba que podria ser porque la caida sobre un LED es un poco mas que 1,2 volt.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 12, 2010)

Hola.

Todo se basa en la fuente original, mal dibujada, que la modificaron sin analizarla.
Esta es:




Si miras Pa1 y Pa2 son dos resistencia de ajuste o preset, que compensan la diferenncia del voltaje del LED y el 1.25V de la salida. Con estas resistencias se obtiene los cero voltios.

Ya que en el circuito que modifiqué no exiten estas resistenicias variables, no tenia forma de compensar o equilibrar el voltaje del LED, por lo que opté por poner 2 diiodo en serie.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: La primera vez que modifiqué_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/124308/ _ 
no le di importancia a la presencia del LED, ya que lo hice de manera rápida, sin analizarlo bien, por eso no cambié el LED por los dos diodos, pero después ya con más calma reparé en la presencia y la función de los LEDs, también ayudo que alguien en foro puso este sitio http://www.hispavila.com/3ds/lecciones/lecc3.htm
que me permitió encontrar el circuito original.


----------



## Chris (Ene 2, 2011)

Ok, supongo que la resistencia ira entre positivo y tierra de la fuente pero mi duda es que si estoy usando 3 lm317t no deberia entregarme sin problema por lo menos 3 Amper ?

Lo probaré, otra pregunta y perdón por preguntar tanto si solo uso un lm317t cuantos 2n3055 deberia usar para aprovechar al maximo la corriente que entrega el transformador ?


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 2, 2011)

Hola.

El 2N3055 es NPN, para el LM317 se usa transistores PNP, puedes usar el MJ2955 u otro.
Si quiere 3.5A, usa 2 MJ2955.
Mira aquí para que te hagas una idea. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulable-1-2v-30v-5a-7a-maximo-16194/#post113185 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Chris (Ene 2, 2011)

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda mañana hago las pruebas para ver que resultados consigo

Amigos perdon por la molestia pero en muchas otras fuente del foro se usa el 2n3055 para esta fuente y en otras el mj2955 la unica diferencia entre los dos es que uno es npn y el otro pnp me pueden aclarar esta duda para no comprar mal los transistores


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 2, 2011)

Hola.
Mira aquí: http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LM340.pdf

Es la hoja de datos y allí usan transistores PNP, mira el circuito
High Output Current, Short Circuit Protected


Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## Chris (Ene 2, 2011)

Muchas gracias elaficionado, ahora si estoy seguro, solo la última pregunta, me podrías mandar el diagrama de cómo poner los 2 transistores en el circuito del lm317t , me sería de mucha ayuda y si quiero mas corriente supongo que tendré que conectar un transistor mas en paralelo ?

Me podrían decir si éste circuito está bien ya que quisiera armarlo pero primero quisiera saber si está correcta su conección. mi propósito es lograr regular de 1 a 21 V y conseguir mínimo 3.5 A ya que el transformador que uso es de 4.5 A, por favor ayuda, me rompí la cabeza pensando en éste circuito y si está algo mal me pueden decir para corregirlo?


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 3, 2011)

Hola.

A cada transistor ponle una resistencia de emisor de 0.33 ohm, 2W.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Ese ciruito no está protegido contra cortocircuito.


----------



## Chris (Ene 3, 2011)

gracias por la ayuda la arme asi tal y como esta pero le puse una resistencia en la base del transistor y quemo el potenciometro crees que sea por la resistencia a use reistencias de 30 ohmnios a 5 w crees que es mucho?


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 3, 2011)

Hola.

La resistencia de 22 ohmios de 0.5W es suficiente.
Sí, se quema, es porque algo no está bien conectado o está malogrado.
Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-diferentes-voltajes-salida-48858/#post426166

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Chris (Ene 3, 2011)

Osea que la fuente deberia quedar asi?


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 3, 2011)

Hola.

Sí. Pero, revisar lass conexiones. mirar la hoja de datos del regulador y de transistor, para verificar el orden de los terminales o patas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Chris (Ene 3, 2011)

bueno gracias por tu ayuda pero no le encuentras ningun error?


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 3, 2011)

Hola.

Los diodos rectificadores están mal conectados.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Chris (Ene 3, 2011)

ok gracias no es mucho problema ya que utilizo un puente integrado me puedes aclarar esta parte de este circuito.... el transistor 2n es el de potencia pero lo de arriba es necesario en el circuito y hasta cuantos amperes entrega esta fuente?
gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 3, 2011)

Hola.
Ese arreglo es igual al que tú haz hecho, pero éste es realizado con transistor NPN. El transistor NPN es convertido en PNP por el transistor 2N2905, en lo que se conoce como cuasi-complementario.
El LM195 no es un transistor simple (mira su hoja de datos).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Chris (Ene 3, 2011)

Ok osea que como yo lo uso no hace falta el lm solo bastaria con los 2 tip 2955 y como esta el esquema que publique o me equivoco?


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 3, 2011)

Hola.

Sí, los 2 TIP2955 están bien.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Chris (Ene 4, 2011)

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda realizare el circuito y luego te aviso si no me vuelve a pasar lo del potenciometro porque segun el datashet esta bien conectado....


----------



## greiss (Jun 15, 2011)

Hola buen día,tengo un transformador de 30 VCA con tap central osea +15/-15V a 2 Amperes, referente a esta fuente rediseñada por "elaficionado" en la respuesta # 192 de este link _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/dudas-sobre-fuente-variable-dual-1-2v-30v-1-amperio-9782/index10.html#post123984_


Mi inquietud es la siguiente: Como serian los cambios en el diseño para que solamente utilice la parte positiva (la del LM317) de esta fuente utilizando el transformador antes mencionado, no se si este bien o mal pero estaba pensando en quitar la parte negativa del diseño (LM337) y ya, pero se me hace muy facil para ser verdad, saludos y espero sus comentarios.


Ver el archivo adjunto 13003


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 16, 2011)

Hola.

Elimina R1, D7 A D10.
Pon el extremo del potenciómetro P1 que va a D10 en tierra.
Eso es todo.
Pero creo 30Vca está muy cerca al límite permitido para el LM317. Sí puedes usa el LM317HV.

Chao.
elaficionado.

Nota: Desconecta el punto medio del transformador de tierra.


----------



## greiss (Jun 21, 2011)

Hola "el aficionado" gracias por responder y una disculpa por no agradecer antes, tambien gracias "tbobreak", andaba de viaje jeje, ya arme la fuente a partir del diagrama que esta mas abajo, si regula hasta +18 V y -18V pero las resistencias R13 y R12 se calientan mucho, las puse de 1kohm a 1 watt y aun así se calientan, mi pregunta es ¿porque pasa esto? y cual seria la solución, tengo en mente cambiarla a 2 watts ya que están disipando mucha potencia, el transformador que estoy utilizando es de 30 VCA con tap central (+15VCA -15 VCA) a 2 Amperes, 

La fuente que armé es la que muestro a continuación.

Ver el archivo adjunto 13003


También tengo otra duda, en el post #593 https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ble-dual-1-2v-30v-1-amperio-9782/index30.html

Habría alguna forma de poder utilizar mi transformador de 30 VCA con tap central (+15 VCA -15 VCA) a 2 Amperes pero solo utilizando el tap central y la terminal +15 VCA, para hacer la fuente pero solo la parte positiva con los cambios que me mencionaste en el post anterior , no se si me explique jeje, saludos.

Hola, checando otra vez las conexiones para ver si no era una mala conexion mia, resulta que tambien la R1 y R2 de 1kohm a 1 watt, tambien se calientan, ayuda. saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 21, 2011)

Hola.

Usa una resistencia de 2.2K para R12 y R13, lo mismo para R1 Y R2.

¿Esto es lo qué quieres?.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## emi1892 (May 10, 2013)

Hola tengo una pregunta que hacerles y es que este circuito pide un "Transformador de 15+15 para 2A." pero yo tengo un transformador nuevo sin uso de "16+16 2A". Mi pregunta es si tengo que modificar algún componente ya que el transformador entregaría 32 V. Voy a usar este circuito modificado que lo realizo elaficionado.



> Hola.
> Aquí está el circuito, lo he modificado más. Verifica los componentes
> 
> Chao.
> ...


----------



## elaficionado (May 10, 2013)

Hola.

No hay problema con 16V-16v.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## emi1892 (May 10, 2013)

En el circuito la R9 y R10 son de 0.680 ohm o 680 ohm porque si es el primer valor no lo encuentro en los valores comerciales de resistencias. La de 0.5 ohm 5W si la conseguí.

Otra consulta los transistores TIP3055 - TIP2955 y los IC LM317 - LM337T deben ir montados en disipadores independientes y si es así como puedo saber el tamaño que necesitarían cada uno de ellos. Yo tengo 4 disipadores como los de las fotos tienen 5cm x 5cm me sirven? disipandolos con aislante de mica y pasta termica.

Gracias


----------



## tinchusbest (May 10, 2013)

emi1892 dijo:


> En el circuito la R9 y R10 son de 0.680 ohm o 680 ohm porque si es el primer valor no lo encuentro en los valores comerciales de resistencias. La de 0.5 ohm 5W si la conseguí.
> 
> Otra consulta los transistores TIP3055 - TIP2955 y los IC LM317 - LM337T deben ir montados en disipadores independientes y si es así como puedo saber el tamaño que necesitarían cada uno de ellos. Yo tengo 4 disipadores como los de las fotos tienen 5cm x 5cm me sirven? disipandolos con aislante de mica y pasta termica.
> 
> Gracias


Yo te aconsejaria poner los transistores en disipadores independientes;los LM tambien podrias ponerlos en disipadores independientes,pero en verdad me parecen grandes para los LM.
Si pones los LM juntos aislalos electricamente bien porque sino bummmmm.Usa una buena mica para aislarlos y grasa siliconada.Yo suelo usar los LM solo como reguladores funcionando a una capacidad de corriente de mas o menos 100mA,pero en verdad no se como estan calculados estos...igual ponlos en el disipador....


----------



## emi1892 (May 10, 2013)

tinchusbest dijo:


> Yo te aconsejaria poner los transistores en disipadores independientes;los LM tambien podrias ponerlos en disipadores independientes,pero en verdad me parecen grandes para los LM.
> Si pones los LM juntos aislalos electricamente bien porque sino bummmmm.Usa una buena mica para aislarlos y grasa siliconada.Yo suelo usar los LM solo como reguladores funcionando a una capacidad de corriente de mas o menos 100mA,pero en verdad no se como estan calculados estos...igual ponlos en el disipador....



Bueno muchas gracias por los consejos.. Voy a hacer todo lo posible por armarla ya que me gustaria tenerla.


----------



## juanchocarrancho (Jun 13, 2013)

el aficionado monte la fuente 4 que modificaste pero el voltaje de los condensadores se me refleja en la salida y no varia no se cual puee ser el error me podrias guiar revise el montaje pero no encuentro el error


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 13, 2013)

Hola.

Lo que se ocurre es que, debes rearmarlo, pero por etapas.

Primero la parte positiva (sin transistores), si funciona se agregan los transitores y así vas avanzando.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## catoo (Nov 17, 2013)

hola que tal, alguien podría ayudarme... tengo la fuente inicial del tema armada y todo anda "bien" solo con el detalle de que en una terminal me proporciona +14v y en la otra -10v y en la sección negativa al conectarle una carga de 100mA a 10v no me deja subir el voltaje a mas de 3v (esto solo pasa en la parte negativa, en la positiva si me anda bien). Trate armarla por partes, con y sin transistores pero nada todo sigue igual. Alguna idea se los agradecería mucho.


----------



## tatajara (Feb 12, 2014)

hola gente como andan !
buscando un poco encontré esta fuente y me gusto
quisiera saber si alguno tiene el pcb realizado ? por que si no es asi ya me pongo a hacerlo jaja y los subo para quienes lo quieran !
saludos
tatajara


----------



## LuisBlumen (Jun 12, 2018)

Una pregunta a todos uds, aunque creo que esta publicacion ya tiene bastante tiempo, pero apenas he llegado a encontrarla, jeje habria algun problema si en lugar de usar los condensadores electrolíticos 4700uF 35V utilizo unos de 4700uF 50V, y tambien si en lugar de utilizar los condensadores electroliticos 10uF 25V utilizo unos 10uF 35V ?? Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 12, 2018)

LuisBlumen dijo:


> Una pregunta a todos uds, aunque creo que esta publicacion ya tiene bastante tiempo, pero apenas he llegado a encontrarla, jeje habria algun problema si en lugar de usar los condensadores electrolíticos 4700uF 35V utilizo unos de 4700uF 50V, y tambien si en lugar de utilizar los condensadores electroliticos 10uF 25V utilizo unos 10uF 35V ?? Gracias.


Ninguno


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 12, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ninguno


Bueeeeeee....el espacio disponible importa.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 12, 2018)

Obviamente que el espacio disponible es importante, pero tal vez quien intenta hacer esta fuente así como dispone de condensadores más grandes, es probable que también disponga de más espacio en tal caso la aseveración de Fogo es exacta, pero si la caja es pequeña........


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 12, 2018)

Hola.

Se puede usar capacitores de igual capacidad y de mayor voltaje. Pero como ya te han dicho, depende del espacio disponible en el área de montaje.

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## LuisBlumen (Jun 13, 2018)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Se puede usar capacitores de igual capacidad y de mayor voltaje. Pero como ya te han dicho, depende del espacio disponible en el área de montaje.
> 
> ...


muchas gracias el aficionado, y si no fuera mucha molestia, me podrian comentar como es exactamente que funcionan los transistores ? vaya cual es su funcion en el circuito, se que aumentan la capacidad de corriente y tambien otro limita , porque el LM317  trabaja a un maximo de 1.5 A pero, como es exactamente que esto ocurre ??


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 13, 2018)

Hola.

Todo eso lo encuentras en la internet.
La hoja de datos (datasheet) del LM317 tiene la información su funcionamiento.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## AlbertoElGrande (Jul 17, 2018)

Hola a todos.

Trato de terminar mi fuente y dejarla tal y como me gustaría que fuera. Lo único que me queda (creo) es la parte del '0 voltios'. No sé cómo dejar el circuito para regular a cero voltios. Después de leerme las seis páginas me queda algo claro este asunto, pero sólo si es de dos tensiones (+ y -). Para no perder el tiempo dejo mi circuito de una sola tensión (+). 



Hasta aquí es cuanto yo sé. La parte reguladora funciona sin problemas porque lo he probado en protoboard. La parte de la potencia (transistores) no lo sé; lo he añadido del circuito del usuario Chris. Y por último la parte del cuadro rojo, es la duda y quebrado de cabeza que tengo: que al ser una sola tensión no sé exactamete dónde demonios tiene que ir ni cómo. Lo he puesto así por ponerlo....

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 17, 2018)

Necesitas bajar por debajo del 0 -1.2 así -1.2 +1.2=0 en la salida obviamente la salida también sera 1.2
Te hago una pregunta antes de complicarte la vida es eso absolutamente necesario? es decir necitas  para tu trabajo que baje a 0V????
Si eso no es necesario yo te aconsejo dejarla así, si no vas a tener que hacer una masa virtual y allí se te complica, como poder se puede, y solo te diria que lo hagas si necesitas alimentar algo con menos de 1.2V si no no


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 17, 2018)

Si tu requerimiento es llegar a cero Volt :

Opción 1ª , desconectá la resistencia RP de 680 Ohms 1 Watt de masa , conectá entre masa y esa resistencia , una fuentecita  de 5 V ,  cargador de celular , positivo a masa y negativo a la resistencia.

Opción 2ª  , usá ésta fuente para obtener los -36 V como usa en la fuente doble


----------



## pandacba (Jul 17, 2018)

No hace falta que sea un puente se hace con un diodo en medionda o si no, sin necesidad de parte negativa, se crea una masa flotante con una diferencia de 1.2V a la real que es mucho menos complicado.
Pero insisto, si no hace falta trabajar por debajo de 1.2V toda esta complicación es totalmente imnecesaria.
Solo tiene sentido donde realmente se necesita llegar a 0V
Aquí un ejemplo de lo que digo y funciona espectacular.


El conjunto C1, D1,D2,C2, R1,D4 y P1  con eso se consigue sin necesidad de meter -36V
Yo tenía una fuente así y funciona joya


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 27, 2018)

Hola

Una preguntar mas alla que el resultado es el mismo. 

¿¿ Que diferencia hay entre ambas conexiones ?? 




Saludos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 27, 2018)

Ninguna , salvo que en la primera si el cursor se abre tenés circuito abierto , infinito. Con las consecuencias fatales para la fuente.

En la segunda si se abre el cursor conservás la resistencia del potenciómetro.

Si se rompe la pista circular . . .  nada sirve gato


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 29, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ninguna , salvo que en la primera si el cursor se abre tenés circuito abierto , infinito. Con las consecuencias fatales para la fuente.
> 
> En la segunda si se abre el cursor conservás la resistencia del potenciómetro.
> 
> Si se rompe la pista circular . . .  nada sirve gato



Entonces en cierta forma tiene una utilidad si se lecanta el cursos estoy cagarchi... Gracias dosme


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 29, 2018)

Claro , si se levanta el cursor la fuente se va al máximo pero no se rompe


----------



## Reidid99 (Jun 24, 2019)

elaficionado dijo:


> Fuente doble variable y protegida de 0V a 30V, 8 Amperios
> 
> Componentes:
> T1 - Transformador con primario adecuado para la red eléctrica (110 o 220V) y secundario de
> ...





Hola elaficionado, una dudita, veras tengo un transformador de 12v-0v-12v a 1A no hay mayor problema para construir esta fuente, verdad?


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 24, 2019)

Reidid99 dijo:


> Hola elaficionado



Trata de no dirigirte a un usuario en especifico, asi tendras mas respuestas de otros usuarios.

Con respecto a tu duda, puedes construirlo, pero tendras menos voltaje y amperaje del original


----------



## Reidid99 (Jun 25, 2019)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Trata de no dirigirte a un usuario en especifico, asi tendras mas respuestas de otros usuarios.
> 
> Con respecto a tu duda, puedes construirlo, pero tendras menos voltaje y amperaje del original



Jajaja DJ T3 perdón soy nuevo en esto, y con respecto a la duda inicial gracias por responderla, aparte de eso, me podrías decir si así esta bien?


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 26, 2019)

La verdad se me complica desde el celu, pero lo veo muy confuso. Asi mismo se puede reducir un poco la placa en general.
Los potenciometros puedes usar solo 2 cables y en la conexion ya en el potenciometro unes los pines.
Las pistas donde va a circular mucha corriente conviene que sean mas gruesas


----------



## Reidid99 (Jun 27, 2019)

DJ T3 dijo:


> La verdad se me complica desde el celu, pero lo veo muy confuso. Asi mismo se puede reducir un poco la placa en general.
> Los potenciometros puedes usar solo 2 cables y en la conexion ya en el potenciometro unes los pines.
> Las pistas donde va a circular mucha corriente conviene que sean mas gruesas


HOoooo jaja gracias


----------

